# D-link Router works but no connection to internet



## yemmy_ma

Hello,

I am new to this forum, thus i like to say hello to everyone.

I have a little problem.

While two computers were using the internet easily through a D-link wireless router the main computer connected to the router via a cable stopped getting network while the other computer getting the wireless network still worked at that very time. Then the guy who was on the main computer complained he could not get online, we opted to reset the router and then the ultimate problem started. None of the two computers got network again.

I don't have an idea what might have happened in the first place, but i tried troubleshooting a lot for somedays all proved abortive.

in the network diagram, it shows

LAN ----> Router ---X-->Internet
So as you can see the Router is the only one not getting the internet that will transmit to the computers. But the LAN works directly with the main computer via the LAN.

Since i know you might want to see some of the things happening behind the scene i got this.

With the LAN direct to computer
.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\UP89>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : UP89-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter #
4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-82-77-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-E8-5C-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:82ea:b35c:d:89e1:d086:2371:6c1b(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::d:89e1:d086:2371:6c1b%1(Preferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:82ea:b35c:d:89fc:4fc3:8161:e6cc(Pref
erred)
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:82ea:b64a:b:89e1:d086:2371:6c1b(Depr
ecated)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:82ea:b64a:b:89fc:4fc3:8161:e6cc(Depr
ecated)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89e1:d086:2371:6c1b%11(Preferred)
 Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::b:89e1:d086:2371:6c1b%1(Deprecated)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 130.234.178.31(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 9:31:57 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 5:31:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5cfb:7765:a025:774e%11
fe80::700a:e929:8f1f:cac6%11
130.234.176.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 130.234.176.4
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559262
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-73-1C-18-00-26-9E-18-AB-E5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 130.234.4.30
130.234.5.30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c6d:3996:7d15:4de0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c6d:3996:7d15:4de0%27(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1F117572-9B2B-4607-A15F-ADB6C5835EB6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{0B99D672-8EDA-4A09-89E4-0F92C7F39442}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\UP89>

 With Router to Computer

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\UP89>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : UP89-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter #
4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-82-77-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-E8-5C-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89e1:d086:2371:6c1b%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 14, 2010 11:45:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 21, 2010 11:45:34 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559262
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-73-1C-18-00-26-9E-18-AB-E5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2c75:34e6:3f57:ff9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c75:34e6:3f57:ff9b%27(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1F117572-9B2B-4607-A15F-ADB6C5835EB6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{0B99D672-8EDA-4A09-89E4-0F92C7F39442}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\UP89>

Can somebody please help out!

Yemmy


----------



## JohnWill

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Thanks for the reply J,

But all the procedure you described i already did before while sending my first message as i had to read through different troubleshooting methods for similar problems and that was why i provided the ipconfig data in my initial message.

I just don't know why the router will not get online.


----------



## JohnWill

If you truly reset the router to factory defaults and connected it as instructed, it sounds like the router has a problem. That assumes you indeed did power cycle the modem when changing the connected device.

Your direct connection shows a dynamic IP address, which is the default for a SOHO router at factory reset.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Well, i might consider throwing the 2 months old D-link 610 router in the trash can but what does power cycle mean?

and also SOHO router?

Y,


----------



## JohnWill

SOHO - _Small Office, Home Office_, aka consumer grade device.

Power cycle means what it says, pull the plug for 30 seconds or more.

If the router is two months old, send it back for warranty replacement.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Hello,

Actually, i took the router back for complaints and it was tested at store. after powercycling there, it worked fine. So i actually think its about some settings on my main computer which i find frustrating as it all happened all of a sudden.

Well, i have a wireless profile which is available but does not connect to internet as well as the LAN itself from the router. Something is wrong somewhere at this end. 

I might provide you with some pictures of the whole trouble to see if you can get any idea where the wrong is coming from.

Thanks J,


----------



## JohnWill

yemmy_ma said:


> Thanks for the reply J,
> 
> But all the procedure you described i already did before while sending my first message as i had to read through different troubleshooting methods for similar problems and that was why i provided the ipconfig data in my initial message.
> 
> I just don't know why the router will not get online.


You didn't do any of the pings in your previous post.


----------



## yemmy_ma

I actuall did. Check out this pictures to see if you understand better.
Please, how can i upload an image from my computer here?


----------



## TerryNet

To post the information John requested the best and most convenient way is (from John's post) ...



> Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
> Paste the results in a message here.


For some other things see TSG Posting a Screenshot.


----------



## JohnWill

yemmy_ma said:


> I actuall did. Check out this pictures to see if you understand better.
> Please, how can i upload an image from my computer here?


I don't see any pictures, and I don't see any evidence of the pings.


----------



## yemmy_ma

oh J,

i asked how i post a photo for you to see what i am talking about.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Okei., thanks for that.

I attached the photos with some explanations by the side.

Lets see if this helps in any way.

Till then

Y


----------



## TerryNet

With the information that John requested in post # 2 we can probably spot a problem or suggest the next step to take.

Until you post that we are left with (from post # 4) ...



> If you truly reset the router to factory defaults and connected it as instructed, it sounds like the router has a problem. That assumes you indeed did power cycle the modem when changing the connected device.


----------



## JohnWill

And, unless I'm really blind, I still don't see any of the pings requested originally.

You really need to help us help you. If you're not going to post the requested information, it just wastes your time and our time.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Terry,

what could be left to know?


----------



## TerryNet

> what could be left to know?


Oh, maybe why the router apparently works in the store but not for you.


----------



## yemmy_ma

Okie, I'll get another from the store and then see what happens.

Keep you updated ln a few


----------

